# Angel readings..



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I did a thread for Tarot readings but now im offering Angel card readings if anyone wants one.I think the Tarot cards still conjure up old sterio type stigmas and fear etc for some people whereas an angel card reading is a gentler type of energy and so more suitable if you need comfort, reasurrence,divine guidence and direction and healing.

If you want an Angel card reading,let me know here.

Thanks.
Spirit.

EDIT;The Tarot card readings are still open to anyone who wants one in the other thread.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

haha these are fun.

me


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I would love to give you an Angel reading Peachy! 

First card out is The Angel Mystique.Angel Mystique says "Keep charging ahead,and dont take no for an answar,expect solutions to appear",this relates to your determination and struggle to be heard,for people to listen to you and accept what you are saying and with this at this time you must stay firm,do not back down or compromose.This Angel tells you that you are on the right path but must keep fighting for the result you want.Others may not see things your way right now but they will if you remain focused and determined.
Second card is The Angel Isaiah,this Angel tells you new situations are coming into your life,like a new light that illuminates everything ,new ideas and approaches to things will appear before you.Great changes are coming into your life and there is no way back but you are protected on this journey and Angel Isaiah will help and support you by sending you extra courage and strength.At the moment you are in the cocoon waiting to emerge into a new life and a new adventure like a butterfly,but now is the time of patience,stay focused but do not push to hard because everything has its divine timing.
Third card for you is The Angel Serephina,she is the Angel of families.She will help bring calm and shed new light on any difficult family situations you have at this time.It will be stressful and a bit confusing but its all part of the bigger picture and your path to happiness and all for your highest good in the end.You may find you become more open in discussing things with your family and Angel Serephina will help with this .You will find this process cleanses you so you can be clear inside in a very deep place so then you will see a clearer way foward on your path.It will all work out in the end and be a good result for you and your family.
Fourth card is The Angel Omega.Angel Omega is the angel of victory.Angel Omega says if you follow the Angels guidence all will be well,you will move forwards to your truer purpose and where you want to be ,any problems or bumps in the road are all a part of that plan,they dont reflect on you as a person,so dont critisize yourself or over analyze your every action or problem, trying to make it all make sence, because it already does in its own perfect way.I feel youve found a little bit of a place of surrender and trust,if not you soon may well do.The bumps in the road on our journey are there to slow us down a bit so we can re-evaluate everything and make sure we are doing what we want/need to be doing for our highest good-you are in such a rush Peachy. :wink: 
You can call of any one of these Angels for support when/if you feel you need/want to also.

The key words of your reading are;Patience,focus,determination,trust.Balance between action and surrendar is leaping out in this reading,so thats important.

Hope thats ok.

Lyns x.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

.......


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Me too, I have been doing a lot of angel visualisation work recently


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Can I have one please?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Removed as requested....


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Do one for me too Lyns! I'm curious lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Sure thing ,I,ll be here house sitting from tonight so Ill do your readings then -Robsy-Laura-Hazel- because I am so drained at the moment.-Apologies.

Lynsey x.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

Sorry guys this wont get done tonight,not been sleeping due to night terrors and a bit down again and now a return of anxiety attacks, is bad tonight.If i feel better tommorow im onto it though i promise.

Lynsey x.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

..........


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

......


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

*****


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

*Robsys Angel Reading*

First card is Archangel Michael.Archangel Michael wants you to know that he is with you helping you to make important decisions on which direction your life is heading and what you should be doing.You maybe feel a bit lost in life and have asked the angels for direction as to what to do with your life.
Second card is Angel Adriana ,she leads us to where we need to go and gives us answars through our dreams ,thoughts,and sudden inspiration.So watch out for signs and gut instincts of what you should be doing and allways trust it.You are being guided.
Third card is Archangel Uriel.Archangel Uriel helps us to heal our emotions and let go of any resentment and anger we hold for people who have caused us pain and harm.You may find yourself crying suddenly or feeling a bit drained this can happen when the angels help us to release painful emotions in our aura.It can be quite overwhelming but you will feel much lighter afterwards like you have put down a ton wieght of stress youve been carrying.Ask the angels to strengthen you through this healing process.
Fourth card out is Merlina,She alerts us to know when we feel confused about things ,you may feel confused and like you need answars before you can properly heal. It may also be that your emotions cause you to not access whats best for you at this time so its best not to make sudden decisions untill we are feeling clearer and can act without our emotions swaying or interfering with important decisions.
Fifth card out is Rosetta.Rosetta is the card of children so you may enjoy time with children and find it helps to heal your inner child-where there is confusion and pain around it shown by the last two cards also.Children may also be drawn to you and part of your life purpose may involve helping/working with children
Sixth card is Leila.Laila tells you that you need to spend more time alone contemplating where you want to go and what you want out of life.Time away on our own gives us space in which we can think without others interfering in our decisions.My guides say-In the silence your heart speaks ,telling you what it wants.I feel youre already doing this in many ways and I can see that you are becoming more open to spiritual experiences that are manifesting in your life and learning to go with it shown by the last card-Arielle,so time in contemplation will help with that also.
But going by all of those cards and the way they came out-you are obviously being guided.

Hope that was OK Robs.

Laura and Hazel your readings are coming also.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

can you do one for me lynz? this should be easy for you since you are my angel :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

LOL 

Course I,ll do one for you Jordy but I have to do Lauras and Hazels first because theyve been waiting so long. <3

X


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lauras reading*

First card is Angel Azure.Azure tells us we have nearly reached the outcome we hope for ,that it is imminent and definatly going to happen so do not lose hope or give up.Allow it to happen sometimes when we put so much focus on something it stops it from manifesting.
Second card out is Angel Teresa.Angel Teresa reminds you that you need to concerntrate on just yourself at the moment,do things that you enjoy that are just for you.Youve been weighed down with other peoples concerns and problems but you must remember to take care of your self as well.You may need time off work,a small break away or to just treat yourself to somthing.Reember you are important and are special as a person as everyone else.
Third card out is the Angel Astara.I often see this card as being similar to the star card in the tarot which tells us dreams and wishes are coming true or about to come true.This Angel also reminds us that we deserve the very best and the angels want you to expect thebest for yourself.Know that you deserve the best.Dont allow others to tell you any differant or that you cant do somthing because you can.Beleive in yourself and everyone else will.
Fouth card is Archangel Raphiel.Archangel raphiel is the ultimate healer.He helps us to heal any physical challenges we have and all we have to do is ask his asistence and he then can intervene.
Fifth card out is Angel Akasha.Angel ackasha is the angel of spiritual teachers.It may be that you are having guidence and help from a spiritual teacher at this time but also that others come to you for advice and council and going by the other cards out so far thats what im getting.Thats why you need to remember to care for yourself also as you care for others.
Sixth card out is the Angel Arielle.You are opening up to spiritual experiences which are healing you right now,this is also especially why you need to take extra care of yourself because you are becoming more sensitive and open and opening up can be an overwhelming experience.
So basically remember to take of you Laura.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hazels Angel reading*

First card out is Angel Athena.Athena is the angel of power and assertiveness,she teaches us how to be powerful and use our pesonal power in a way that is loving and safe and helpful for others.She tells you that you have this ability.It is ok to speak your mind and assert yourself at this time.Dont give your personal power away to others or allow others to stop you from saying what you need to say.
Second card is Angel Vanessa.She teaches us to be true to ourselves and to folow whats in our heart.She teaches when chooseing and making decisions make sure your decisions are what is best for your highest good and dont compromise that.You can act in a way that is in yours and others highest good.
Third card out is the Angel Grace and Antonette.This angel/s teaches us compassion in all situations especially when we are having conflict with another person.Try to see their point of veiw with compassion at the same time as doing whats for your highest good as mentioned above and all will be well in the situation.
Fouth card out is Angel Maya.Angel Maya is the Angel of school and study,these things are important for the fufillment of your life mission/purpose.The angels are guiding you on this learning path.They will manifest the right information to you be it in books or other ways to help you.If you feel drawn to a book or anything like that at this time listen to your instinct because it is the angels providing what you need.
The fifth card out is Angel Mystique.Angel Mystique tells you to keep going and not to give up.Dont take no for an answar-again this comes back to asserting your personal power as mentioned in the Athena card and doing what you need to making sure youre looking after whats for your highest good.
From this reading I can tell that you have alot of personal power within you Hazel and you are somone who stands up for what you beleive in with honesty,the angels like this quality in you because you do it with compassion,these qualities are what you will use for your purpose in life.You will use these qualities to help others.I see you talking up and standing up for others in your life purpose,you want everyone to be given a fair chance and listened to in life and these qualities are what you will also teach others-thats all stuff my guides are showing me,telling me.

Hope that was ok.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks so much Lynsey I need as much light as I can get right now, facing reality is difficult to say the least. When I got the email this morning notifying me that this topic had been updated I hoped it was for me. Thanks again.

Robyn xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

*Jordys Angel Reading*

First card is Angel Isabella.If you have been making plans to do something ,the timing is now right for it.Things may feel like they are suddenly starting to make sence and you may see a clearer way forward or path of action to be taken.You may feel like you know what you need to do now and so Isabelle says now is the time to impliment and do things.
Second card out is Archangel Michael,he will assist you on this path or course of action giving you direction when you feel lost.When you feel lost and cant see a way fowards ask Archangel Michael to show you the way.
Third card out is Angel Merlina.Merlina appears when we feel lost and confused about what to do although the above cards suggest that really you do know what you need to do, but there is a great sence of confusion, but it is just a feeling really.The angels are showing you that although you feel confused and uncirtain of what to do there is a way and again you can ask Archangel Michael to guide you fowards.
Fourth card out is Archangel Raphiel,the ultimate healer of the angels.So you know some things you need to do to move fowards and heal ,Arachangel Raphiel will assist you and give you the strength to proceed and he will also send you healing energy if you ask him.
Sixth card out is Angel Rochelle.She reminds you to follow your heart and to listen to it,you feel a small sence of direction coming into your life she says follow it,trust it and good things will come.
So trust yourself that you know what to do amidst the confusion Jordy and know that there IS a way fowards even though you feel lost and confused, its not hopless and nothing is ever in vein in this life.You are learning from all of your suffering, in the future it will all make sence to you, remember to ask the Angels to help you move fowards.

Hope that was ok hun and reasures you a bit.

X


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Spirit said:


> *Jordys Angel Reading*
> 
> First card is Angel Isabella.If you have been making plans to do something ,the timing is now right for it.Things may feel like they are suddenly starting to make sence and you may see a clearer way forward or path of action to be taken.You may feel like you know what you need to do now and so Isabelle says now is the time to impliment and do things.
> Second card out is Archangel Michael,he will assist you on this path or course of action giving you direction when you feel lost.When you feel lost and cant see a way fowards ask Archangel Michael to show you the way.
> ...


thanks alot lynz.. that was beautiful  I really appreciate it.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> *Hazels Angel reading*
> 
> First card out is Angel Athena.Athena is the angel of power and assertiveness,she teaches us how to be powerful and use our pesonal power in a way that is loving and safe and helpful for others.She tells you that you have this ability.It is ok to speak your mind and assert yourself at this time.Dont give your personal power away to others or allow others to stop you from saying what you need to say.
> Second card is Angel Vanessa.She teaches us to be true to ourselves and to folow whats in our heart.She teaches when chooseing and making decisions make sure your decisions are what is best for your highest good and dont compromise that.You can act in a way that is in yours and others highest good.
> ...



_*That was beautiful Lyns!
Seems to be spot on *_


----------

